# after dst update series 1 directv tivo lost most programs



## michaelrj9 (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi all I have a upgraded (400GB) series 1 Directv Tivo thanks to all of you. 
I updated the Tivo with the Directv Dst update through the phone update. I was pending a reboot so I rebooted it but

Now most of my programs (I think about 3/4) not exactly sure have not check every one yet but 

now if I select a program they say: Error playing a recording The recorder was not able to record this program because there was no video signal on the channel. You may have been trying to record on a channel that you don't receive. There were all there before the reboot.

Did I lose all my programs?
Are they still on the hard drive?
In the system information it still shows 383 hours.
It was only a quick install and reboot.

model # Directv Tivo GXCEBOTD

Any ideas how to get this resolved without losing everything?

Thanks


----------



## zarsky99 (Jan 27, 2007)

Yeah....I ran into the same problem....basically any shows recorded before you upgraded to 6.2a are toast. I was lucky, because I did not have many. I thought it had something to do with an improper hack I had attempted....but now that someone else has run into the same problem....I think it is safe to assume that some people with hacked tivo's should watch out.

BTW...my system was a stock zippered (2.8) DVR40. As soon as I applied BTU's upgrade to 6.2a....I lost all recordings before the upgrade.

I did not report anything, because I thought it was something dumb I had done....

any thoughts BTU? My recordings post upgrade have been fine though.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Not sure how you originally upgraded your Series 1, but you need to restore your LBA48 extensions to recognize >137GB ....

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=198444


----------



## zarsky99 (Jan 27, 2007)

Well....I have a series 2 DVR40....with LBA40 support via the zipper and I ran into the same problem....I do not think that was the cause.


----------



## Nandy (May 13, 2006)

zarsky99 said:


> Well....I have a series 2 DVR40....with LBA40 support via the zipper and I ran into the same problem....I do not think that was the cause.


U need to RESTORE the LBA40, the upgrage you got in the phone mess that up.

Nandy


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

zarsky99 said:


> I did not report anything, because I thought it was something dumb I had done....
> 
> any thoughts BTU? My recordings post upgrade have been fine though.


I haven't had any reports about this, and the OP definitely has a different issue (definitely smacks of lba48).

were there any errors when you ran install62a? 
were the recordings missing immediately upon reboot? 
Did you run/do anything else after upgrading?


----------



## HDCS (Jan 17, 2007)

My S1 GXCEBOTD may have this problem as well. It's stuck on the Welcome screen. I've unplugged power and rebooted, but no joy. How do I get into the system to try resetting to LBA40? Do I need to pull out the damn drive and boot it in a PC? Please tell me there's another way.

BTW, this is a drive I just bought in January from the Tivo store here. It really will irk me if it's bad. Not that having to cram the SOB into a PC and boot it off a CD image makes me any happier. The reason I bought the pre-hacked drive was so that I wouldn't have to do this crap because it's a huge hassle. 

Argh. How do these things get past QA at TiVo anyway? Or have they just stopped QA'ing their updates altogether now? Bah. Can you tell I'm pissed? I fart in your general direction Tivo Engineering.


----------



## HDCS (Jan 17, 2007)

While I've got the drive out and booting (tomorrow I'll try), are there any other things I should check/reset/redo that might be the cause of this problem? I don't want to keep moving this drive between systems to troubleshoot this. Mucking with mount tables and editing files in vi are no big deal for me. Just tell me what to do, point me at a how to and I should be good to go.

Also to clarify why I'm so peeved about this, this receiver is my only system and the darn thing decided to reboot in the last 5 minutes of watching "The Riches" premiere I'd recorded. Not to mention the fact that an automated system from TiVo called my house no less than three times last week reminding me to make sure my system was set to get updates in anticipation of the DST issue. Again, I reiterate my FOO ON YOU TiVo. Hopefully you all can understand my annoyance.  Oh, and today is my birthday too. Seriously. Happy birthday to me alrighty!


----------



## zarsky99 (Jan 27, 2007)

BTUx9 said:


> I haven't had any reports about this, and the OP definitely has a different issue (definitely smacks of lba48).
> 
> were there any errors when you ran install62a?
> were the recordings missing immediately upon reboot?
> Did you run/do anything else after upgrading?


BTU,

No errors during the install62a.

The recordings are not really "gone", it's just that they will not play when commanded. The Tivo says something about the recorder was unable to play the video, because the signal is bad or something like that. And then it asks if you would like to delete the video.

I did run/do some other stuff after the upgrade, but not until after I noticed the bahavior. It was not a big deal for me, because I had just zippered my unit earlier in the week, so I did not really lose that many recordings. And like I said, I thought I had done something wrong, which is why I never reported anything.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

zarsky99 said:


> BTU,
> 
> No errors during the install62a.
> 
> ...


are you sure the old recordings were working BEFORE running install62a? it sounds like the encryption key on disk got zapped at some point, and these recordings were the encrypted ones.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Is the driver larger than 120Gig? Tivo/DTV has never supplied a large drive with series 1 units. It's not DTVs fault if you upgraded your software with a kernel that's not stock. The sofware doesn't have a LBA48 kernel. The company that sold you the drive should have had upgrades blocked. Since you bought in in Jan you might call the company and see if you can return it.

The tvio store here is not owned by tivo.



HDCS said:


> My S1 GXCEBOTD may have this problem as well. It's stuck on the Welcome screen. I've unplugged power and rebooted, but no joy. How do I get into the system to try resetting to LBA40? Do I need to pull out the damn drive and boot it in a PC? Please tell me there's another way.
> 
> BTW, this is a drive I just bought in January from the Tivo store here. It really will irk me if it's bad. Not that having to cram the SOB into a PC and boot it off a CD image makes me any happier. The reason I bought the pre-hacked drive was so that I wouldn't have to do this crap because it's a huge hassle.
> 
> Argh. How do these things get past QA at TiVo anyway? Or have they just stopped QA'ing their updates altogether now? Bah. Can you tell I'm pissed? I fart in your general direction Tivo Engineering.


----------



## HDCS (Jan 17, 2007)

The drive's a 160 Gb. I know the store here is not affiliated at all with Tivo. I'm not annnoyed with them in the least. Up until this point the drive has been flawless and I feel I totally got my money's worth. Plus the store guys here have tremendous support. I am completely happy with them. I'm just tweaked with TiVo itself about this DST upgrade they pushed out. I know my system has received other upgrades before this and had no problems. And I'm fairly certain they were upgrades that revved the kernel.

But per their statements on their site in reference to software upgrades bricking your TiVo, they claim they will restore the system (OS of course not necessarily the recorded stuff, prefs, etc) if it's within the one year warranty time frame. I will ask them about it but I really don't have the patience to wait two weeks to get my TV back. This unit is the only TV in the house. I'll see how far I can get today with it myself. If I have no luck I'll send it back to them for help.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

You're mistaken, DTV/Tivo has never released a LBA48 kernel for the series 1 units. Every sofware upgrade would have "broken" your unit.

You have no right to complain about tivo, they never supported large drives on your unit. You certainly have a right to question why the store guys didn't block upgrades on your unit. There isn't any reason why you would ever want a series 1 unit with a LBA48 kernel to automatically upgrade to software version without a LBA48 kernel and there is absolutely no reason to think DTV would ever release a LBA48 kernel on series1 units.



HDCS said:


> The drive's a 160 Gb. I know the store here is not affiliated at all with Tivo. I'm not annnoyed with them in the least. Up until this point the drive has been flawless and I feel I totally got my money's worth. Plus the store guys here have tremendous support. I am completely happy with them. I'm just tweaked with TiVo itself about this DST upgrade they pushed out. I know my system has received other upgrades before this and had no problems. And I'm fairly certain they were upgrades that revved the kernel.


----------



## zarsky99 (Jan 27, 2007)

BTUx9 said:


> are you sure the old recordings were working BEFORE running install62a? it sounds like the encryption key on disk got zapped at some point, and these recordings were the encrypted ones.


Yes, I am sure...I recorded the re-run of heroes on SciFi friday night for my wife, since I zippered my tivo after monday's showing and lost the recording. Before upgrading to 6.2a I made sure heroes was recorded properly. It was....then after the upgrade Heroes and all my other previous recordings were unplayable. So I had to temporarily swap my old drive out, so that my wife couple play catch up. She would have beaten me into submission, had I completely lost the recording.

I am also trying to setup the tools necessary via that other forum to see if I can work around the issue....but that is a totally different story that can not be spoken of here.


----------



## zarsky99 (Jan 27, 2007)

OK...I tried using methods from that other forum to verify if the lost recordings were still at least playable. As near as I can tell the programs recorded before the 6.2a upgrade are basically corrupted. At this point, I cannot explain why, but I can be pretty positive it was caused by the 6.2a upgrade.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

OK...
IF you didn't run superpatch before recording heroes, and IF the new drm code has changed such that superpatch no longer allows viewing of older encrypted shows, that could explain what you're experiencing.

To test this out, swap tivoapp with tivoapp.original, reboot, and see if your old recordings are viewable


----------



## zarsky99 (Jan 27, 2007)

BTUx9 said:


> OK...
> IF you didn't run superpatch before recording heroes, and IF the new drm code has changed such that superpatch no longer allows viewing of older encrypted shows, that could explain what you're experiencing.
> 
> To test this out, swap tivoapp with tivoapp.original, reboot, and see if your old recordings are viewable


BTU,

I am sorry, I need to be more clear. I had a successfully zippered tivo with the tweak.sh script run before recording heroes, disabling encryption for future recordings. And this was the pre 6.2a compatible superpatch. This was completed on Wednesday....I think.

Then after Heroes finished recording Friday night, I ran your update62a script. Immediately after the upgrade script my recordings became unplayable. I did not get around to loading the 6.2a slices and your updateActive script until a day or two later. So my problem was caused solely by the update script. Obviously, most people have not experienced this issue....so it could have just been some error on my part. I was lucky, because I did not have much recorded, so I just dealt with the problem.

BTW....for what it is worth..I know encryption is still disabled, because of those other unspeakable methods.


----------

